# LAS 2010 Ms. Lucky's CD Challenge



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Brad Baker....X Hunter...and past CD Challlenge winner was the first qualifer....

It looked like he was going to walk away with it again unchallenged as the pile of broken CDs started to mound up.....*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Then a newbie by the name of Joseph Homan from Allentown stopped the Brad Baker runaway train with a cleaned CD shooting a 2712!!.....*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*After 3 rounds of shoot-offs it was Joseph Homan with the second cleaned CD to win the Challenge!!

Congratulations Joseph and I hope you will come and join us again!!*
.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

ONE of the things I really miss about not being there this year!! 

We'll definitely see you next year Ms. Lucky!!!:wink:


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

Joseph homan here to say thanks to ms lucky and everyone that shot see you next year. Aka solocams


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

is that a B stinger on that nice rig! nice shooting!


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

thank you and no its a doinker v-bars and stab. but i picked up the b-stinger set up on saturday.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome time!:thumbs_up


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Joseph. 

See you on the Hill again this Summer Ms. Lucky. 

Bring lots of CDs, because I plan to break some.:wink:


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

thank you


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

solocams said:


> thank you


I've shot that thing a few times with hunting/3-D shafts. It's tough, and takes a tough archer to win it.:thumbs_up


----------

